# Discontinued?  Replacement threaded tip for Starrett 18A automatic center punch



## 9t8z28 (Oct 17, 2018)

I know this topic has been beaten to death but I haven’t seen anyone ask where to find screw on replacement tips for the Starrett 18A automatic center punch.   When I go to Starretts website I do not see a listing for the screw on tips.  It appears as though the old 18A with the screw on tip has been discontinued and the new 18A uses a replacement inserted tip.  I see that General makes replacement tips for their own auto center punch but I have read that it is a different size and pitch thread but I cant confirm this.  
Does anyone know what the thread size is?  If they are unavailable I was wanting to make my own replacment tip.  Its hard to see it unused in my toolbox


----------



## MSD0 (Oct 18, 2018)

McMaster-Carr has replacement points.


----------



## 9t8z28 (Oct 18, 2018)

I forgot to mention that I ordered a replacement tip for the 18A from Mcmastercarr and what showed up was the wrong inserted tip.  


MSD0 said:


> McMaster-Carr has replacement points.


----------



## 9t8z28 (Oct 18, 2018)

I found them. I just got off the phone with Starrett customer service and they still offer them but you can only buy them directly from them over the phone. You cannot place an order for them on the Internet.   The part number is PT02947 and they are $5 each.


----------



## MSD0 (Oct 18, 2018)

9t8z28 said:


> I found them. I just got off the phone with Starrett customer service and they still offer them but you can only buy them directly from them over the phone. You cannot place an order for them on the Internet.   The part number is PT02947 and they are $5 each.


Thanks for the info. Is that the style with the knurled ring?


----------



## 9t8z28 (Oct 27, 2018)

Here is a picture of the tips.   I got four of them. That should last me a while hopefully.   Yes they are knurled.  Next is to figure out what thread they are.   I had a heckuva time trying to measure the threads inside the shaft but now that I have the Tips it should be no problem.




MSD0 said:


> Thanks for the info. Is that the style with the knurled ring?


----------



## MSD0 (Oct 28, 2018)

9t8z28 said:


> Here is a picture of the tips.   I got four of them. That should last me a while hopefully.   Yes they are knurled.  Next is to figure out what thread they are.   I had a heckuva time trying to measure the threads inside the shaft but now that I have the Tips it should be no problem.
> View attachment 278495


We have a couple older punches with that style tip. I think the one I have now is the 18-AA.


----------



## Panagiotis (Nov 2, 2020)

MSD0 said:


> I had a heckuva time trying to measure the threads inside the shaft..



It's an old thread I know but I just found it while looking for a part number for the tips. The thread is 3-56 in case someone else needs the info, I just finished digging out a couple of that broke off at the threads,,


----------



## 9t8z28 (Nov 6, 2020)

Good to know and nice job getting that out.  Those are some hard working hands you got there.  Thats about what my hands look like when it starts to get real cold here in Pennsylvania.  Psoriasis doesn't help tho


Panagiotis said:


> It's an old thread I know but I just found it while looking for a part number for the tips. The thread is 3-56 in case someone else needs the info, I just finished digging out a couple of that broke off at the threads,,


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 17, 2020)

9t8z28 said:


> Good to know and nice job getting that out.  Those are some hard working hands you got there.  Thats about what my hands look like when it starts to get real cold here in Pennsylvania.  Psoriasis doesn't help tho


feeling that way too the cold is really kicking in now.


----------

